# tutorials



## Flame (17. Oktober 2001)

auch für photopaint gibbets tutorials.

denn so schlecht ist das progg auch nicht.

http://www.visionary-voyager.com.au/corel/photopaint/#tuts

wollt ihr mehr?


----------



## PI930N (18. Oktober 2001)

Jo corel ist sogar ziemlich gut...habe mit dem proggi angefangen...  mit ps hab ich noch so meine schwierigkeiten...aber letztendlich musste ich einsehen das ps doch mehr kann als corel...allerdings finde ich corel viel benutzerfreundlicher....naja das dazu...


wäre kewl wenn du noch mehr tutorials hast...


----------



## Flame (19. Oktober 2001)

*also*

ich finde es irgendwie immer schrecklich, wie corel abgestempelt wird.

es ist nunmal ein gutes und vorallem starkes progg. jedes progg hat vor und nachteile.

ausserdem darf man corel nicht mit ps vergleichen.
eher mit freehand oder illustrator.

wenn man photopaint mit ps vergleicht, seh ich das ein.

ich persönlich ziehe mittlerweile ps auch photopaint vor, doch gibts bei photopaint von vornherein texturfüllungen, die man sich in photoshop nur erträumen kann oder erst mithilfe etlicher aktionen oder plugins hinbekommt.

ich denke da nur an die ganzen stile, die es bei photopaint gibt.

also, zu den tuts. naja, ich gebe zu noch nicht richtig gesucht zu haben, da ich nie welche brauchte.

ich hab mich damals in version 4 reingewurschtelt und weiß mittlerweile, wo wie was funkt. 

aber ich werde für unser projekt welche in angriff nehmen und diese dann natürlich, wenn gewünscht auch hier zur verfügung stellen.

also. ich bin trotzdem überzeugt, das auch diese sektion hier an zuwachs gewinnen wird. 

bis dahin....
:FLAmE:


----------



## taunal (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi!naja am liebsten wäre es mi wenn du fertige Beispiele hast + Erklärung.Oder falls du irgendwelche Homepages weißt wo Beispiele gezeigt und beschrieben werden.Das würde mir sehr sehr sehr helfen!


----------



## moth (9. Januar 2002)

COREL RULEZ!!!!
das prog kann wenigstens nen paar formate verarbeiten und auch normale bilder importieren, nicht wie des bekloppte ps...
die bedienug is wenigstens auch gescheit!!!


----------

